# Dorico 4.0.30 update | The Tempo Editor is back...



## zolhof (Mar 23, 2022)

...and more! Highlights:


Tempo Editor 
MIDI pitch bend editor is also availablein the Expression and CC section of the Key Editor
The Open Recent page of the Hub now supports a list view in addition to the familiar grid view: simply choose your preferred view type using the buttons on the right-hand side of the window
You can now use the up/down arrow keys to move through the grid or list of recent projects, and hit Return or Enter to open the highlighted project
When the Hub first appears after starting Dorico, the Learn button will now show a red badge to indicate that new items have been added to the Videos or Dorico blog feeds on the Learn page; when you click the Learn button, the badge will disappear
When selecting an item as part of a cue in Engrave mode, the Properties panel now hides any global properties so that you cannot inadvertently change the appearance of the source material by setting properties in another layout
A new option Period (full stop) after abbreviated instrument names has been added to the Staff Labels page of Engraving Options, allowing you to specify whether you want to see e.g. ‘Vln’ or ‘Vln.’ for abbreviated instrument names
A new property Barline at end of system has been added to the Time Signatures group in the Properties panel, which appears when a start repeat barline is selected; this allows you to specify what kind of barline should appear at the end of the previous system, if the start repeat barline appears at the start of the system
A new Chord diagram fingering font font style has been added, now used to draw the fingering numbers at the ends of strings in chord diagrams, allowing you to specify their font, style and size

Various bugs and issues resolved, including _the overall performance of Dorico when you have a very large number (hundreds) of VST plug-ins installed is now significantly improved_.



https://blog.dorico.com/wp-content/uploads/Dorico_4.0.30_Version_History.pdf


----------



## zolhof (Mar 23, 2022)

Installed, so far so good. It's great to have the tempo editor back, Dorico 3.5 can finally kiss its ass goodbye hehe Still no drum and dynamics editor, in case those are important to someone else's workflow. Personally, I prefer tweaking percussion and dynamics directly on the key editor, but the next update is planned to include the remaining missing editors (source).

Not sure if expected behaviour, I always get this Activation Manager pop-up before D4 splash screen:






It closes itself after a while and proceeds to launch Dorico. I've never seen this before Cubase 12, it's very transparent, though it does say "Checking licenses" for a brief moment.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 23, 2022)

Love it !!


----------



## zolhof (Mar 23, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Installed, so far so good.


Well, I talked too soon. The insert plugins list is gone in the Mixer window. Here's version 4.0.20:





Same project in 4.0.30:





The list still shows up in the Inspector pane, but AFAIK that does only apply to instrument channels, not the FX and Master channels. Any workarounds? @Daniel S.


----------



## Daniel S. (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes, this is an unfortunate bug that has slipped in. I'm very sorry for that. We're looking into it and will let you know what we intend to do as soon as we've discussed it as a team.


----------



## zolhof (Mar 24, 2022)

Daniel S. said:


> Yes, this is an unfortunate bug that has slipped in. I'm very sorry for that. We're looking into it and will let you know what we intend to do as soon as we've discussed it as a team.


Thank you, Daniel, glad it's been confirmed. I moved all effects back to VEPro/Cubase for the time being, so it's all good.


----------



## Daniel S. (Mar 24, 2022)

We have released a hotfix to address this issue. Please see here:









Dorico 4.0.30 update released, including the return of the tempo editor (updated)


We have today released a Dorico 4.0.31 hotfix that fixes the problem whereby the lists of effects in the Mixer was empty. If you have already downloaded and installed Dorico 4.0.30, please run Steinberg Download Assistant and download and install the new Dorico 4.0.31 Application Installer to...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## joebaggan (Mar 25, 2022)

Seems like a recurring pattern in Dorico of new versions being released that break or leave out previously working features. Steinberg doesn't appear to be doing regression testing - that's software 101!


----------



## benwiggy (Mar 25, 2022)

Leaving out the Tempo editor until now was a deliberate decision, not a regression.


----------



## ed buller (Mar 25, 2022)

joebaggan said:


> Seems like a recurring pattern in Dorico of new versions being released that break or leave out previously working features. Steinberg doesn't appear to be doing regression testing - that's software 101!


why on earth would they do this unless !...they where improving it...It's NOT out of spite !

best

e


----------

